# Crap- may have to get off the couch



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Well it’s back. If it gets any closer I may have to get off the couch. But I’m lazy. Nice view. 📺 on


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

for $4? Takes more than that, I would think.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> for $4? Takes more than that, I would think.


Play it by ear. Try to accept #1 from inside the house. Make sure the surge sticks. I don't want to go out just for one trip and I won't take anything that's non-Surge.
I am happy with +3.75 under 5 minutes away.
I net 21 with that


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well, in calif I set my own surge. and once I decide to brave going back online plan to set my surge to 1.3x, which is a dollar a mile for me. Haven't quite made it back online, but I'm getting closer.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> well, in calif I set my own surge. and once I decide to brave going back online plan to set my surge to 1.3x, which is a dollar a mile for me. Haven't quite made it back online, but I'm getting closer.


I got bored stiff. Moved into a downtown condo on the river. Spent July shopping antique stores. I spent August looking at the stuff I bought. Couldn't take it anymore


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> I got bored stiff. Moved into a downtown condo on the river. Spent July shopping antique stores. I spent August looking at the stuff I bought. Couldn't take it anymore


I feel that. We got a puppy and that cured a lot of boredom. If more school districts opened my other gig would come to life and once that happens I'd do Uber again too.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I feel that. We got a puppy and that cured a lot of boredom. If more school districts opened my other gig would come to life and once that happens I'd do Uber again too.


BTW To me everything matters 
5 o'clock traffic 
5 surge not enough. 
But everything has a price 
Sometimes I lose...to the unknown (long empty return)
Sometimes I win


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> well, in calif I set my own surge. and once I decide to brave going back online plan to set my surge to 1.3x, which is a dollar a mile for me. Haven't quite made it back online, but I'm getting closer.


1.3?? Why you can set it up to 5.0x?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> .3?? Why you can set it up to 5.0x?


.....and get exactly no pings and be quite greedy? Yeah, no. 1.3x might be too high, we shall see. I haven't been out there yet. I want to, but there is a wife unit in the mix and most of the country and calif are going in the wrong direction. But I have to say this staying mostly at home with the exception of a starbucks run in the morning (eating outside in 40 degree weather) and once a week puppy socialization training isn't quite floating my boat. All vacation plans for summer 2021 canceled. No xmas vaca; nuttin.

Bring on a vaccine. Please. And good (or not) I should be in the first or second wave getting the vaccine due to this and that condition(s).


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> I haven't been out there yet.


And there it is...so you don't know? Haven't you seen my post of huge days and 5.0x surge rides? Lol. I guess the part of California your from they don't get much demand? Thats too bad.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Haven't you seen my post of huge days and 5.0x surge rides?


saw and replied too, so yes. I did test to a certain degree the day we got the ability. I set to 1.3 because that is a dollar an hour; went online and waited. TADA ping, but I ignored since I had no plans to actually takes rides.

At 5x, sure you will 'some' pings. But if there are any other drivers around you will get zippo. 1.3x is a nice compromise. I get paid what I think my services (and vehicle) are worth and don't really exclude all possible pings at 1.3. And if 1.3 is too much and there are zero pings right back to 1.0/auto. Entire point for me is to be doing something. Waiting for pings doesn't count as 'doing' anything but sitting around.....


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> saw and replied too, so yes. I did test to a certain degree the day we got the ability. I set to 1.3 because that is a dollar an hour; went online and waited. TADA ping, but I ignored since I had no plans to actually takes rides.
> 
> At 5x, sure you will 'some' pings. But if there are any other drivers around you will get zippo. 1.3x is a nice compromise. I get paid what I think my services (and vehicle) are worth and don't really exclude all possible pings at 1.3. And if 1.3 is too much and there are zero pings right back to 1.0/auto. Entire point for me is to be doing something. Waiting for pings doesn't count as 'doing' anything but sitting around.....


All it takes is a few good ones friend to make a good day. Im not saying always set it at 5.0x? I only do that on mainly weekends at good times when I know I can get some great ones but I think your setting it way to low at 1.3x if that what you had in mind? I would experiment but I stay between 2.3x-4.0 pretty consistently. Remember you might get less pings but the pings you get will be much better in quality which would make up for lost time waiting around. Work smarter not harder.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> All it takes is a few good ones friend to make a good day.


and that would work for me, for sure. I hit my daily early, I'm done. 2 airport rides, I'm done. I'm easy. Burn up sometime, or make bank early. BUT, 5.0x just isn't going to work in my 'home' area. There are always other ants out and about in the sq miles I monitor. Unless they were all at 5x, there would be no pings, I think. Plus, I'm a weekday 10am-2pm ish kind of guy, so pretty sure no takers at 5.x. 1.3 I might be pushing my luck. If the pax wants a comfort rated vehicle, but driver is quite qualified yet, 1.3 might work.



CJfrom619 said:


> Work smarter not harder.


Agreed. But, I'm more doing this for the time suck, not the $$$. As long as I'm north of break even and generate a tax loss (well prop 22 might have wrecked that) I'm good.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SHalester said:


> and that would work for me, for sure. I hit my daily early, I'm done. 2 airport rides, I'm done. I'm easy. Burn up sometime, or make bank early. BUT, 5.0x just isn't going to work in my 'home' area. There are always other ants out and about in the sq miles I monitor. Unless they were all at 5x, there would be no pings, I think. Plus, I'm a weekday 10am-2pm ish kind of guy, so pretty sure no takers at 5.x. 1.3 I might be pushing my luck. If the pax wants a comfort rated vehicle, but driver is quite qualified yet, 1.3 might work.
> 
> Agreed. But, I'm more doing this for the time suck, not the $$$. As long as I'm north of break even and generate a tax loss (well prop 22 might have wrecked that) I'm good.


Yea that makes alot of sense. I always make the mistake of thinking everyone is in my market and works the same time frame. Well good luck out there and let me know if you ever do snag a good one.


----------

